# Nickel Plated finish



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Anyone here have their frame nickel plated? I'm wondering what process was used and what the durablility of it was.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey;

Anyone that can chrome something can leave it in nickel instead, since it is the second step in the 3-step chroming process. Nickel is a very good finish in some respects. It is not nearly as strong as chrome, but it is much tougher. It will scratch and nick to some extent, but it does not really chip and is not ever likely to peel if the coppering (the first of the 3 steps) is done well. Chrome will survive more minor impacts without marking, but when it is breached it will start to peel pretty quickly. Nickel does not shine like chrome, but will give a beautiful aged patina to anything it is applied to. It can be polished fairly bright if one prefers, but it needs to be constantly polished to stay that way, like brass.

Maybe not exactly what you asked, but it is hopefully good background. I think it would be a very nice treatment.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Crazy question, but what are your thoughts on clear coating over a nickel finish? Possible added durability, and protection from tarnishing. 

The reason I ask, is the frame I am doing may be decaled and im looking for protection for the stickers.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I've been looking into this for a frame I've ordered. Besides the nickel or chrome finish, there's chrome powder coating also. Besides being more enviromently friendly, it's more cost effective. I think it was Cycle Art that charges $800+ to chrome a frame.

Here's some examples of chrome powder coating. I'd have to see it in person before I'd commit.

Chrome Powder Coating


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Mmmmm....

It would protect the finish, and the decals, but it would not stick all that well in the long term. No better than clear coated polished alloy wheel lips. Maybe for a year or so, but it would degrade and peel at some point, I would wager. How long that would take would quite depend on how rough the surface was for the clear to grab. That would not be rough enough in this case I'm sure.

Sort of negates the reason for the nickel in my opinion, but that's just me.


----------



## jibbajabb (Feb 27, 2012)

Chrome powder coating would be much less expensive then chroming. Looks pretty good also IMO.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Vader said:


> I've been looking into this for a frame I've ordered. Besides the nickel or chrome finish, there's chrome powder coating also. Besides being more enviromently friendly, it's more cost effective. I think it was Cycle Art that charges $800+ to chrome a frame.
> 
> Here's some examples of chrome powder coating. I'd have to see it in person before I'd commit.
> 
> Chrome Powder Coating


Around 8 years ago I worked at Discount Tire when this finish first started showing up on some aftermarket wheels. I have to say, the wheels that I saw, you couldn't tell the difference between it and real chrome. One advantage that it had was that the wheels were lighter.

This makes me wonder if they have a nickel powder coating.

.


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

Chrome PC is a two step process. It is the silver base with a clear coat to shine it up a bit. Its going to be a bit thicker than some paint or PC but it is sweet. I contacted a local PC'er and he quoted me 100 bucks for a frame, fork, bar and cranks on my BMX bike!


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I've been wondering about titanium nitride, seems like it would look good and be hell for durable. There seem to be a few options but I didn't get a response from the one company I emailed.


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

This seems really interesting: STB performance coatings~colors

Rody had some bars and cranks at NAHBS with the ceramic coating. It was developed for military gun coatings. Only a few 1/10,000 so your work better be tip-top.

-Joel


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

I had my Serotta repainted many years ago. Before I sent it in for paint I had the dropouts chromed. I had to polish the living chit out of them to remove every mark because the chrome magnifies scratches in the metal. The chromer was local so I was able to drop it off and pick it up myself. It was pretty affordable at the time. They'd done other bikes as well as motorcycles. I later had them chrome some motorcycle parts.

Anyway, the process of chroming went through a nickle layer before the chrome. 20 years later it's holding up fine under the QR's and looks smooth.


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

Clockwork Bikes said:


> This seems really interesting: STB performance coatings~colors
> 
> Rody had some bars and cranks at NAHBS with the ceramic coating. It was developed for military gun coatings. Only a few 1/10,000 so your work better be tip-top.
> 
> -Joel


Have you gotten any quotes on doing a frame or fork?


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Clockwork Bikes said:


> This seems really interesting: STB performance coatings~colors
> 
> Rody had some bars and cranks at NAHBS with the ceramic coating. It was developed for military gun coatings. Only a few 1/10,000 so your work better be tip-top.
> 
> -Joel


I just spoke to RD at STB, great guy... can do bike frames but nothing larger, includes media blasting, quoted me $175 for a hardtail frame and rigid fork in black. He was real clear that any finishing defects will telegraph through the finish coat. Won't crack or chip, weighs less than 10 gm.

So there ya have it... :thumbsup:


----------

